# انواع الخشب ؟؟



## دمعة امل (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة و الله وبركااتة 

كل عااام و انتم بخير 


ابي انووواع الخشب مع الصور 

اذا ما يضايقكم 

و شكررررراااا​


----------



## crazyart22 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ساضع لكى هنا اسماء لانواع الخشب اما الصور فصعب قليلا

اولا/ خشب الزان وهو خشب صلب احمر اللون يستخدم فى صناعه الاثاث
ثانيا/خشب السويد او الموسكى وهو خشب غير صلب فاتح اللون يستخدم فى نجاره الشبابيك وبعض الاثاث
ثالثا/خشب الارو وهو ارقى واغلى انواع الخشب يستخدم فى الاثاث الراقى وهو ذات سمره جذابه.
رابعا / خشب ال mdf وهو عباره عن الواح من خشب المضغوط يستخدم للحلايا وهو ضد الماء وضعيف جدا ولكنه واسع الاستخدام.
خامسا/ توجد الواح الكونتر والواح الابلاكاج والعديد من الاخشاب المطبوخه كميائيا على شكل الواح ايضا.


----------



## معماري ناقد (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اظن انك تقصد انواع الاخشاب الصلبة .
هناك ملف في المرفقات فيه انواع الاخشب مع الصور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة .

واحب ان اشارككم الموضوع مادام الأمر يتعلق بألأخشاب .

وهناك ايضأ اخشاب اشجارالحمضيات التي تستخدم لعمل المقابض اليدوية تتميز بمتانتها وجمال لونها 

ابيض مصفر .

والأخشاب نوعان صلبة ولينة ويتم اختيارها حسب نوع العمل المناط بها .

وايضأ هناك الأخشاب الصناعية التي بدأ استخدامها بشكل واسع محل الأخشاب الطبيعية لرخص ثمنها 

وكثرة انتاجها كما ذكرها احد الأخوة انفأ.

وعمومأ حلت المواد اللدنه مثل البلاستك مكانتها فأصبح انتاج اكثر الأثاث والوازم منها .

لكن الخشب يبقى خشب لكل من يبحث عن الذوق والفن الرفيع .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

عندي المشروع جاهز على خشبة بس شلون بدي أبعثه لكي .
هذا *****moayed_01*************
التايكر


----------



## دمعة امل (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الملف
والمعلومات كمان
مشكووووووور


----------



## sail (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*انواع الاخشاب*

لاتنسونى من صالح الدعاء


----------



## أبوكمال (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر للجميع على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الحمصي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

والله بدي عذبكم معي 
أخي مؤيد التايكر إذا في إمكانية إرسال المف على الإيميل التالي
alhomsay at hotmail.com


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو اخواني الأعزاء


----------



## emyforever (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا على المعلومات


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة لكن هل تستطيعون أن تفيدون بالصور


----------



## eng alhoda (4 مايو 2009)

كرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng alhoda (4 مايو 2009)

وأحب أن اشارك ببعض المعلومات الت حصلت عليها
الأخشاب اللينة .
وتنقسم إلى قسمين :
( أ ) الأخشاب اللينة الطبيعية :
وهي الناتجة من أشجار الصنوبريات ذات الأوراق المدببة دائمة الخضــرة وهي تستخدم في أغلب أعمال الإنشاءات التي تتميز برخص ثمنها نسبياً وتتوافر فيها المقاومة اللازمة ، لأغراض الإنشاءات كما تتميز بسهولة التشغيل وذلك لليونتها واعتدال أليافها . 
ومنها الأنواع الآتية : 
1- الخشب الأبيض :
ويستورد من كندا واسكتلندا وروسيا والبلقان ، وقد يعرف أحياناً باسم البياض والشوح وتبلغ كثافته حوالي 35. كجم للمتر المكعب عندما تكون نسبة الرطوبة فيه 12% ومنه عدة أصناف هي :
( لوح ورق تخانة- ولوح تقليد " بندق " -ولوح لاتزانة- ولوح بونتي - والفلليري المراين -وأنصاف المراين -والبغدادلي والبرطوم السلطاني .

2- الخشب السويد : 
هو المعروف باسم الشوح الأصفر أو الموسكي ، ويستورد من روسيا والسويد وكثافته 45. كجم عندما تكون الرطوبة فيه 12% .

3- الخشب البينو pino :
هو المعروف باسم الصنوبر الأحمر ويعتبر أقوى أنواع الأخشاب السابقة صلابة ولونه يميل إلى الاحمرار ، وهو يستورد من يوغوسلافيا ووسط أوروبا على هيئة كتل كبيرة مختلفة وأطوال تصل إلى 12 متراً ولا يقل وزنه عن 6.. كجم/م3

4- الخشب العزيزي piteh pine : 
هو المعروف باسم الشوح الأصفر أو الموسكي ، أمريكا الشمالية ويتميز باللون الداكن ويزن المتر المكعب منه حوالي 8.. كجم عندما تكون نسبة الرطوبة فيه 12% .

5- أخشاب التنوب :
وهي أقوى وأمتن من الصنوبريات جميعها وتنمو أشجاره في المناطق الباردة مثل النرويج واسكتلندا وكندا وتتنوع إلى عدة أنواع ، وهي : 
التنوب التركي والتنوب الكرماني والتنوب الكندي والتنوب دوجلاس والتنوب البولاندي واللاط والآرز والجوز :12:


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات كتير قيمة ومهمة كتير تسلم ايدكون ولكل مين طرح معلومة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حنين الموسوي (28 مايو 2009)

انا اريد بحثا مفصلا عن انواع الخشب وكيفية تصنيعه واستخدامه


----------



## حنين الموسوي (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يسعدني ان اكون عضوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## حنين الموسوي (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## صوت الضوء (26 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيّمة 

شكراً لكل من ساهم في نشرها


----------



## hermione (27 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## majrifai (10 مايو 2010)

مشكورين والله يوفقكم لفائدتنا واخواننا المسلمين


----------



## هيما لامور (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله جميل جداااااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (26 مايو 2010)

رائع 
بل اكثر من رائع


----------



## Senior Manager (27 مايو 2010)

سؤال رائع وإجابات أروع 

مع الشكر الجزبل للجميع


----------



## jirar (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ومشكورين


----------



## سعد عبدالباعث (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## engrahaf (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بجهود الجميع والشكر الجزيل لكم جميعا


----------



## ايناس جمال (16 ديسمبر 2010)

[font=&quot]واريد اضافة معلومة وهى
ازاى تحسب كمية الخشب الموجودة 
مثال الكرسى [/font][font=&quot]:
[/font][font=&quot]مثلا رجل الكرسى ليها طول وعرض وارتفاع مثلا طول الرجل 5 سم وعرضها 5 سم وإرتفاعها الخشب المستخدمة فى رجل الكرسى دة[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]هانحول[/font][font=&quot] السنتيمتر 40سم [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]عشان نعرف كمية الى متر وتضرب الارقام اللى هاتطلع لك دى فى بعض هتلاقى الناتج[/font][font=&quot] اللى طلع لك 0.001ولما تضرب الرقم دة اللى هو واحد من ألف من المتر فى ثمن المتر المكعب للخشب الارو هانقول مثلا 6000ج الناتج النهائى هايكون 6ج يعنى سعر رجل الكرسى تساوى 6ج [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]وبالطريقة دى تقدر تحسب اى حاجة ومحدش يضحك عليك[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]فى نقطة تانية مهمة جدا فى الاخشاب الا وهى الرطوبة[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]يعنى ايه رطوبة الخشب؟[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]لما نقول ان قطعة الخشب دى مرطبة يعنى فيها ميه ووزنها بيكون اتقل من وزن مثيلاتها المجففة[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]وطيب ايه مشكلة الخشب اللى فيه رطوبة ؟[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]المشكلة انه ممكن يلف يعنى يتقوس وبالتالى المنتج هايبوظ وممكن يتشقق بعد الدهان وبالتالى الدهان هيبوظ[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]طيب واحنا نعرف ازاى ان الخشب دة فيه رطوبة[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]طبعا هو بالنسبة لغير المتخصصين بيكون مش سهل[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]لان[/font][font=&quot] فيه جهاز لقياس درجة رطوبة الخشب وطبعا دة بيستخدم فى المصانع الكبيرة لان المصانع دى بتشترى كميات كبيرة من الخشب بالالاف الجنيهات وبالتالى لازم تطمن على الخام قبل التصنيع [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]بس[/font][font=&quot] ممكن وانت بتشترى الخشب من المغلأ وهو المكان اللى بيتباع فيه الاخشاب تسأل اذا كان عندهم جهاز قياس رطوبة وطبعا اغلبهم بيكون عنده لان المغلأ هو كمان بيشترى كميات كبيرة [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]واهم حاجة لما تقيس الرطوبة انها ماتزيدش عن 16[/font][font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## مهندس معتمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا اخوان بلاش ايميلات ووضع المعلومات هنا لتعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------

